# ماهي فترة صلاحية زيوت محركات السيارات قبل استخدامها ؟



## شكرا لكم 12 (24 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم .

ما هي فترة صلاحية زيوت محركات السيارات ؟
( اقصد المعبأ بجالونات وموجود على الرفوف قبل استخدامه ) . 
- هناك من ذكر ان زيت محرك السياره يجب ان لايمر على انتاجه 
اكثر من سنه قبل استخدامه , والا سيفقد خواصه ولا يكون جيد .

- هناك من ذكر انه يمكن تخزين زيوت محركات السيارات لمدة 3- 4 سنوات ,
- ومنهم من ذكر 5 او 7 سنوات للزيت المخزن ببراميل من الحديد .

احترت بذلك ... نصيحتكم وتوضيحكم العلمي بارك الله فيكم .*


----------



## المهاجر35 (24 أبريل 2009)

انا حسب خبرتي العملية 
اننا نحصل على الزيوت من عميلة تقطير البترول الخام ويضاف له المواد الكيميائية المساعدة في المحافظة على خواصه ضد ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك وهذه المواد تبدأ بفقد خواصه بعد عمل المحرك 100ساعة اي ما يعادل تقريبا 3500كم وبالتلي نستنتج ان هذه الزيوت لا تتأثر بالتخزين


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (24 أبريل 2009)

المهاجر35 قال:


> انا حسب خبرتي العملية
> اننا نحصل على الزيوت من عميلة تقطير البترول الخام ويضاف له المواد الكيميائية المساعدة في المحافظة على خواصه ضد ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك وهذه المواد تبدأ بفقد خواصه بعد عمل المحرك 100ساعة اي ما يعادل تقريبا 3500كم وبالتلي نستنتج ان هذه الزيوت لا تتأثر بالتخزين



*يعني يمكن شراء زيت محرك السياره واستخدامه لمحرك السياره حتى ولو مر على تاريخ انتاجه اكثر من سنه او سنتان , يعني يبقى محتفظا بجودته وخواصه ؟ 

وهل القول الذي يقول انه الافضل استخدام زيت محرك السياره
الذي لم يمر على تاريخ انتاجه 6 اشهر ومنهم من يقول سنه 
طيب ما تفضلت به بارك الله فيك لربما عن زيوت السيارات المعدنيه العاديه .
طيب وكم يمكن السير بالسياره عند استخدام زيوت محركات السيارات الاصطناعيه بشكل كامل :**FULLY SYNTHETIC*
* , مثل زيت موبيل 1 0W/40 .... LIQUY-MOULY 5W/40 ..... MOBIL 5W/40 ..... الخ ؟ 
*


----------



## memoomer (24 أبريل 2009)

أخى الفاضل الزيت لآيتأثر بالتخزين قبل الأستخدام والسيارات الملاكى من ألأفضل ألاتسير أكثر من 900 كيلو
والسيارات الربع نقل حوالى 2000 كيلو


----------



## المحمد (25 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
هذا الرابط سيحل الإشكال لديك :
http://www.alriyadh.com/2007/02/26/article227955.html


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (25 أبريل 2009)

memoomer قال:


> أخى الفاضل الزيت لآيتأثر بالتخزين قبل الأستخدام والسيارات الملاكى من ألأفضل ألاتسير أكثر من 900 كيلو
> والسيارات الربع نقل حوالى 2000 كيلو




طيب اخوي بالنسبه لزيت السياره الاصطناعي بشكل كامل ,
لربما يتحمل 5.000 او 7000 او لربما 15.000 كيلو متر .

حسب رايي مش معقول كل 2000 كيلو متر يتم تغيير زيت السياره .

والله اعلم .


----------



## شكرا لكم 12 (25 أبريل 2009)

المحمد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> هذا الرابط سيحل الإشكال لديك :
> http://www.alriyadh.com/2007/02/26/article227955.html



طيب اخوي هذا المقال عن زيت السياره بعد استخدامه بالسياره .

لكن ماذا مع زيت السياره الذي مازال بالجالونات على الرفوف قبل بيعه ,
كم تمتد فترة صلاحيته من تاريخ انتاجه ؟ هنا السؤال ...
سنه مثلا ... سنتان ... 3 سنين .. الخ


----------

